# Could i Get my Period at 6 Weeks Postpartum?!



## Evie P.

I'm nursing my second babe, and bleeding (as well as endless discharge) stopped around 4 weeks. Now we're at 6 weeks, and midwife came two days ago. She didn't do pelvic exam, just pressed on stomach muscles to see if they had mended. that night I started bleeding, dark red blood like menstrual blood. A tiny bit of cramping. Now bleeding for two days, not a ton of blood, but still dark red like a period. She said it was "not impossible" that I could have my period but I'd have to wait til next month to find out. HOLY COW! With number one, I got my period at nine months!

Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## OJazzy1

I got my period back at 6 weeks pp... sad I know. It is my first and I did the same, stopped bleeding at about 4 weeks and then at 6 here came AF







not fun. That is the same thing I was told that it "wasn't impossible",lol, well obviously not.

Sorry she came back so early for you as well, maybe yours won't come back regular...


----------



## mumofboyz

Same here. 6 weeks is not much of a honeymoon from AF, is it?


----------



## heinz28

I also got my period at 6 weeks pp. I was so shocked that i went to the doc and they confirmed it was my period and that I had ovulated!

Here's the good news -- I'm 15 weeks pp now and haven't had it again since.


----------



## mysticmomma

I did, and I was TANDEM nursing!


----------



## Missinnyc

I got mine with my two first kids at 6 weeks pp. I am 4 weeks pp now and waiting to see.


----------



## Evie P.

I can't believe it! but somehow i feel a little better knowing i;m not alone in this one....


----------



## Cinder

I got mine at 12 weeks with #1, 8 weeks with #2 (tandem nursing, kincaid was exclusively breastfed and did not use a pacifier or suck his thumb yet at ALL and Janelle was 18 months old and went on a food strike when her brother was born), and 6 weeks with #3... I'm 4 weeks pp now with #4 and am 99.9% certain I ovulated last week.


----------



## User101

Moving to Fertility


----------



## delightedbutterfly

Yep 6 weeks with dd1 while in the hospital waiting to get my gallbladder out and get this 3!!!!!! Weeks with dd2, my midiwfe did not believe it but sure enough 27 off days later I got a second.


----------



## Evie P.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brymommy* 
Yep 6 weeks with dd1 while in the hospital waiting to get my gallbladder out and get this 3!!!!!! Weeks with dd2, my midiwfe did not believe it but sure enough 27 off days later I got a second.

Holy cow you are one fertile mama -- during surgery?! i won't complain about my period anymore!


----------



## mamacatsbaby

Yep, stopped bleeding at 3 weeks PP, AF came back at 6 weeks PP with my DS and my son nursed constantly







.


----------



## holyhelianthus

I did every single time. EBFed with my last 2 even.


----------



## eirual

With some hope for you, I began bleeding again just after/around 6 wks and my MW said anything past 6wks is a period (implying that it counted as AF) but nope...I saw nothing more of it for 15mos, it was still just leftovers. I'd be tempted to say if you uterus saw some action that day chalk it up to that.


----------



## staceychev

Mine came back at 7 weeks post-partum and was regular from that day on.







Was nursing exclusively, too.


----------



## Eben'sMama

Yup. BDTD--twice! Both of my DSs were EBF and AF returned somewhere between 6 and 8 weeks PP with each.


----------



## runner29

Oh crap! I really hope I don't have to join you in this early PP AF business! (well, actually, given that we DTD unprotected 4 days ago, maybe I hope I do get AF...)

With DD1 I got AF at 6 month (when she started sleeping through the night and eating solids within a couple weeks of each other.) My DD2 is 8 weeks today, and yesterday I had white, lotiony CM. This morning it was clear-ish and stretchy.

I just didn't think it was going to be possible this early with breastfeeding and given how long it took me the first time! Thanks for all the stories telling me otherwise! dang!! We do NFP and I know I was dry the day we DTD, and two days after that I think I was still dry too, so I guess chances are good that even if I O soon that I won't end up pregnant. That would be a very long time for the swimmers to live without any cm around. But still, now I'm nervous!

We probably want a 3rd, NOT right now! I just started a new job this past school year and had to leave before the semester was over. I DO NOT want to have to do that again NEXT year! Ahh!!

Please tell me I'm most likely okay!!!!


----------



## mamacatsbaby

I was reading a thread about getting AF after a long time w/o and I'm actually glad I got her back early! I can have a better idea of what's going on with my body fertility wise and I don't have to deal with the major uglies I was reading about with the clotting and pain and so forth







: .


----------



## phatchristy

Me too--with all four kiddos! Very regular cycles too...though breastfeeding exclusively etc. And, I know from experience I can get pregnant earlier as well.

I'm now careful LOL. According to my mom my grandmother was the same way too! Sadly my mom never breastfed, so no clue with her!

Of course, my best friend IRL doesn't get hers back until nearly complete weaning. Sigh.


----------



## Gnatty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
I did, and I was TANDEM nursing!

Same here... 6 weeks, and that with a 14 month old who thought breastmilk was the best thing ever (after months of little to no milk) and wanted to be nursing all.the.time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eirual* 
With some hope for you, I began bleeding again just after/around 6 wks and my MW said anything past 6wks is a period (implying that it counted as AF) but nope...I saw nothing more of it for 15mos, it was still just leftovers. I'd be tempted to say if you uterus saw some action that day chalk it up to that.

Could be!


----------



## ann_of_loxley

Another 6-weeker here. PP bleeding for 4 weeks - a week of nothing and then AF! Pretty regular after that as well!...I loved being pregnant with no period! lmao

I have a friend who doesnt get her period back - at all!- whilst breastfeeding. ...It doesn't matter to her body if its a newborn, two at once, or just one feed a day ...AF no show until she stopped BF. She sucks







lol


----------



## calpurnia

i thought i got my period back at 6 weeks. i had stopped pp bleeding some weeks beforehand, & had what seemed like a period. then i didn't have another bleed for 9 months. then i didn't have another for 3 months


----------



## BeanSprout Mama

I did. Twice.

Sorry your period didn't stay MIA for longer!


----------



## Evie P.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calpurnia* 
i thought i got my period back at 6 weeks. i had stopped pp bleeding some weeks beforehand, & had what seemed like a period. then i didn't have another bleed for 9 months. then i didn't have another for 3 months









OP here -- Looks like so far mine has not reaappeared, so maybe I am gonna be like Calpurnia on this one!


----------

